# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Amerika'yı kızdıran harita

## bozok

*Amerika'yı kızdıran harita*

*hurriyet.com.tr*
*06.04.2008*


*BU HABERİN DETAYI*

ABD'li subayın Türkiye'yi kızdıran haritası*Türkiye'nin sınırlarını değiştiren çok harita gördük. şimdi ise Kaliforniya'yı Meksika sınırları içinde gösteren harita ABD'yi fena halde kızdırdı.*


Biz nasıl olduğunu biliriz. üünkü Türkiye'nin sınırlarıyla oynayan haritaları çok gördük. 

Roma'daki NATO Savunma Koleji'nde 15 Eylül 2006’da verilen bir seminere konuşmacı olarak katılan ABD’li bir albayın, Türkiye'nin 18 ilini sözde "Kürdistan" haritası içinde göstermesi iki ülke arasında büyük krize neden olmuştu.

şimdi ise sıra Amerika'da...

ünllü İsveç şirketi, "Absolut" votkasının üreticisi, Meksika pazarına girerken, reklamını bir haritayla yaptı. "Absolut bir dünya" ya da "Mükemmel bir dünya" sloganıyla, Kaliforniya eyaletini Meksika sınırları içinde gösterdi. Meksika'da reklam panolarını süsleyen harita Amerikalıları çileden çıkardı. 

Absolut'un haritasında Meksika-Amerika sınırı oldukça kuzeye kaydırılmış. Sınır, tam da 1848'de yaşanan Meksika-Amerika savaşı dönemindeki yerinde. O dönemde Kaliforniya, Meksika'nın bir parçasıydı ve Alta Kaliyorniya adıyla biliniyordu. Savaş sonrası yapılan Guadalupe-Hidalgo anlaşmasıyla Kaliforniya Amerika'ya geçti. 

Ancak Alta Kaliyorniya bölgesi çok büyük bir toprak parçası olduğundan, Amerika'ya geçtikten sonra Kaliforniya, Teksas, New Meksiko, Utah, Kolorado ve Arizona eyaletleri oluştu. Teksas aslında bu savaştan birkaç yıl önce Meksika'dan ayrılarak kendi başına bir devlet gibi varlığını sürdürüyordu. Ancak 1848'de gönüllü olarak Amerika'nın bir parçası haline geldi. 

Amerikalılar, Absolut'un haritalı reklamını bir hakaret olarak gördüklerini söylerken, Meksikalılar "Absolut"a bayıldı. "Bu da bizim topraklarımızı talep etme yöntemimiz" diyorlar.

----------


## bozok

*Absolut Vodka da Açık İstihbarat'ı İzliyor...*  
*Açık İstihbarat*  

_Açik Istihbarat'in Resmi_ 
_E-Posta Grubu_
_AçikIstihbaratTürkiye'ye üye Olun_ 

www.acikistihbarat.com 

*07.04.2008* 


Açık İstihbarat'ın geçen sene başlattığı ve yurtdışındaki harita sitelerine de konu olan _"United States Out, Divided States In"_ başlıklı *Bölünmüş ABD Haritaları* kampanyası İsveç şirketi Absolut Vodka tarafından da benimsenmişe benziyor. 

*Absolut*; Meksika pazarına hitaben yayınladığı haritada ; Meksika sınırını 1848'de ABD-Meksika savaşı öncesindeki haliyle gösterdi. Tarihin en büyük soykırımını; ilk biyolojik katliam ve para ile toprak satın alma sanatı ile birleştirerek Amerika'yı işgal edenlerin Anadoluyu bölme hevesi tarihin süprizler ile dolu labirentinde bir sıçan misali çıkış aramaya, *Türk Devleti ve Milleti* de bu sıçanı gözlemeye devam edecektir. 

Hürriyet'te yayınlanan haberi okuduktan sonra, Açık İstihbarat okuyucularının Absolut'tan çok daha yaratıcı olduğunu kanıtlayan Bölünmüş ABD haritalarını incelemenizi tavsiye ederiz. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roma'daki NATO Savunma Koleji'nde 15 Eylül 2006'da verilen bir seminere konuşmacı olarak katılan ABD'li bir albayın, Türkiye'nin 18 ilini sözde 'Kürdistan' haritası içinde göstermesi iki ülke arasında büyük krize neden olmuştu.
*ünlü İsveç şirketi, 'Absolut' votkasının üreticisi*, Meksika pazarına girerken, reklamını bir haritayla yaptı. 

_'Absolut bir dünya_' ya da _'Mükemmel bir dünya'_ sloganıyla, Kaliforniya eyaletini Meksika sınırları içinde gösterdi. 

*Meksika'da reklam panolarını süsleyen harita Amerikalıları çileden çıkardı.*
*KALİFORNİYA'YI İADE ETTİLER*
Absolut'un haritasında Meksika-Amerika sınırı oldukça kuzeye kaydırılmış. Sınır, tam da *1848'de yaşanan Meksika-Amerika savaşı* dönemindeki yerinde. O dönemde Kaliforniya, Meksika'nın bir parçasıydı ve Alta Kaliyorniya adıyla biliniyordu. Savaş sonrası yapılan Guadalupe-Hidalgo anlaşmasıyla Kaliforniya Amerika'ya geçti.
Ancak Alta Kaliyorniya bölgesi çok büyük bir toprak parçası olduğundan,

Amerika'ya geçtikten sonra Kaliforniya, Teksas, New Meksiko, Utah, Kolorado ve Arizona eyaletleri oluştu. *Teksas aslında bu savaştan birkaç yıl önce Meksika'dan ayrılarak kendi başına bir devlet gibi varlığını sürdürüyordu. Ancak 1848'de gönüllü olarak Amerika'nın bir parçası haline geldi.*
Amerikalılar, Absolut'un haritalı reklamını bir hakaret olarak gördüklerini söylerken, Meksikalılar 'Absolut'a bayıldı.

_'Bu da bizim topraklarımızı talep etme yöntemimiz'_ diyorlar.

_(Kaynak : Hürriyet )_

----------

